# Fenster schließen



## 3DMaxler (20. August 2003)

Hi,

mir macht da was zu schaffen und zwar folgendes


```
<a href="" onClick="JavaScript:self.close()">Fenster Schließen</a>
```

wenn man auf den Link klickt schließt sich zwar das Fenster aber es kommt eine Meldung
"Die angezeigte Webseite versucht, das Fenster zu schließen."
"Soll das Fenster geschlossen werden?"
"Ja / Nein"


Ist es möglich das Fenster zu schließen mit einem Klick auf den Link ohne das diese Meldung kommt? Wenn ja, wüsste ich gerne wie.

Vielen Dank & Gruß
3DMaxler


----------



## Daxi (20. August 2003)

Das ist aus sicherheitsgründen nicht möglich.
Tut mir leid.
Es reagiert aber jeder Browser etwas anders drauf (Abfrage)...


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2003)

Meines Erachtens geht das ohne Abfrage nur,wenn das zu schliessende Fenster mit window.open() geöffnet wurde


----------



## 3DMaxler (20. August 2003)

Also der Inhalt der Seite würde eh in einem neuem Fenster auftauchen was mit javascript geöffnet wird. Könnte vielleicht einer den Code posten für das einfache öffnen, das es dann auch mit dem schließen funtzt?

Danke


----------



## Devil Noxx (20. August 2003)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#close


----------



## Frankdfe (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

kann man die "Soll das Fenster geschlossen werden?"-Meldung (z.B. beim IE) denn irgendwie durch Einstellungen oder Registry-Einträge abschalten?

Gruß

Frankdfe


----------



## homosuiiuris (31. Oktober 2004)

Versuche es doch mal mit Folgendem 

<script language="javascript">
window.opener=top;
</script>

zusätzlich im <head> der Seite; das hat für meinen Bedarf gut gearbeitet.


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Oktober 2004)

Das Abstellen dieser Fehlermeldung ist nicht möglich.... sie erscheint immer bei Fenstern, welche mit JS geschlossen werden sollen, aber nicht mit JS geöffnet wurden.


----------



## ByeBye 237452 (5. März 2009)

Im Internet Explorer 7 klappt folgendes:
window.open("", "_self").close()
also ein leeres Fenster über Javascript öffnen und gleich wieder schließen.


----------

